# Landsolve Partners



## No Trust (5 July 2011)

> McIvor's Landsolve turns white knight to Equititrust
> 
> Colin Kruger
> Sydney Morning Herald
> ...




More: http://www.smh.com.au/business/mcivo...703-1gxf4.html


----------



## No Trust (5 July 2011)

*Re: Landsolve*



> Lands of Plenty
> 
> Scott Rochfort
> Sydney Morning Herald
> ...




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bus...lies-in-face-of-adversity-20110703-1gxdy.html


----------



## No Trust (5 July 2011)

*Landsolve = Equititrust*

From the above articles in yesterday's * Sydney Morning Herald * journalists *Colin Kruger *and *Scott Rochfort *have outlined where the money from Landsolve will really be going. 

This is nothing more than an exercise *to hide the real beneficiary of the money *by using the name Landsolve where in reality they are one in the same. 

Equititrust investors have been through hell with their money frozen for nearly *3 years*, *interest payments stopped *and the *value of their units substantially devalued with no end in sight*. 

Yet the same mob is now peddling a new investment to investors whilst not mentioning their prior credentials. This is an absolute disgrace and should be *stopped by ASIC *immediately in the same manner that *ASIC stopped the 50M Capital Raising by Equititrust in January*. Equititrust is at the mercy of its bankers and will now be the proposed custodian of Landsolve money… *I DONT THINK SO…
*

To view discussions on Equititrust on this website:


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19877&page=1


----------



## banco (5 July 2011)

Gold Coast is a shady place for shady people.  Number of con artists and shysters per capita is crazy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2011)

To quote Victor Meldrew, 

" I don't believe it ! " 

gg


----------



## No Trust (5 July 2011)

Yes, last roll of the dice I guess…  Delusional attempt at deceit of the Australian Public...


----------



## No Trust (5 July 2011)

*Gold Coast is a shady place for shady people*

Banco

Totally agree with you, *it is a joke*... If this attempt at *deceiving the Australian Public *is allowed then *ASIC should be disbanded*...  Effectively equates to allowing Equititrust, *a collapsing fund *to be the conduit of 200M in funds without full and proper disclosure.. Equititrust should have its *Financial Services License cancelled *for what it has done to innocent retiree investors...


----------



## kostag (5 July 2011)

*ASIC just not doing its job*

After doing the right thing and stopping EQUITITRUST raising $50m on a toxic 'loan' book, they seem to be standing by while a subsidiary LANDSOLVE seeks $200m from investors by skirting around ASIC regulations and proposing to lend against same toxic loans... Same tired old whipped horsr, same old delusional jockey


----------



## No Trust (5 July 2011)

*LandScam*

This Capital raising will not proceed... the same fundamentals exist now as in January when EquitiRust tried to raise *50M* and *ASIC intervened and stopped it*. *Landsolve/EquitiRust/McIvor *can try it on, however they can’t run from the fact that they *lost tens of millions of dollars of innocent retiree's money*… That’s a fact that they cannot deny. I think you will see ASIC react after *Colin Kruger’s article in the SMH yesterday.* When Colin Kruger’s article appeared in January this year ASIC were forced to take notice..  Those who are outraged can simply make a complaint to *ASIC*, their *local MP*, *Wayne Swan’s office *or the media.. 

Congratulations to *COLIN Kruger *and *Scott Rochfort *from the *Sydney Morning Herald* for exposing the *"latest scam"* by these Gold Coast Cowboys…


----------



## kostag (6 July 2011)

*LANDDISSOLVE: nothing up my sleeve, now you see it..... now you dont!*

has anyone got a copy of the LANDDISSOLVE Information Memorandum? Love to see that POSTED for all to read .......


----------



## kostag (6 July 2011)

*Re: LandScam:  the dynamic duo from the SMH are on the trail !!!!!*

we all ought to give some CREDIT to CHOICE MAGAZINE who first blew the whistle on the Equititrust train wreck 3 years ago only to then be on the receiving end of McIvor vitriol and Tucker Cowen led threat of litigation...... if any of us had then ignored the Kolonel Klink Kennedy rhetoric and Einstein quotes and listended to CHOICE MAGAZINE's warnings -  today might be a whole lot rosier.......      







No Trust said:


> This Capital raising will not proceed... the same fundamentals exist now as in January when EquitiRust tried to raise *50M* and *ASIC intervened and stopped it*. *Landsolve/EquitiRust/McIvor *can try it on, however they can’t run from the fact that they *lost tens of millions of dollars of innocent retiree's money*… That’s a fact that they cannot deny. I think you will see ASIC react after *Colin Kruger’s article in the SMH yesterday.* When Colin Kruger’s article appeared in January this year ASIC were forced to take notice..  Those who are outraged can simply make a complaint to *ASIC*, their *local MP*, *Wayne Swan’s office *or the media..
> 
> Congratulations to *COLIN Kruger *and *Scott Rochfort *from the *Sydney Morning Herald* for exposing the *"latest scam"* by these Gold Coast Cowboys…


----------



## No Trust (6 July 2011)

*Re: Landsolve Partners = EquitiRust    Choice Article*

Choice Article:


http://www.choice.com.au/reviews-an...products/a-warranty-for-your-investments.aspx

*If only the warniings were heeded...*


----------



## No Trust (6 July 2011)

*Action to Stop The delusional Capital Raising*

Don't be surprised is there is *action on foot *to stop the delusional capital raising... 

A sinking ship cannot hold water...


----------



## No Trust (6 July 2011)

*Equititrust Losses - How Big Are They ???*

It is essential that investors receive the facts, *valuations on a loan by loan basis *need to be given to all investors as well as a *"realistic"* estimate of the losses. Why is this information being withheld by Equititrust? Is it that bad? 

Without giving full disclosure and *audited end of year Financials to current and incoming investors *how on earth can they go spruiking for further funds via *Landsolve*...

Sounds like an act of desperation similar to January's attempt to raise 50M. Luckily for investors *ASIC stepped in and put a stop to it..*

Financials guys where are they, we know you are about to make a loss but how *BIG *is it ???


*TRYING TO RAISE MONEY WITHOUT FINANCIALS, DELUSIONAL...​*


----------



## zencorp (8 July 2011)

The website, http://www.landsolvepartners.com.au, states:

_"*Landsolve Capital Partners Pty Ltd* is a multi-disipline finance and property funds management group. 
We aim to provide excellence in investment income and deliver strategic property and capital solutions to the property and financial services industries."_

However, a simple search of the ASIC database shows that "Landsolve Capital Partners Pty Ltd" does not exist???? Is this the latest con... raise money in a company that doesnt exist? 

Please explain


----------



## No Trust (8 July 2011)

As the SMH has reported web sites have not been updated misleading investors, so not registering a company whilst trying to raise 200M is right up their alley. The other little trick on their website is under the terms and conditions where they have a section on complaints to ASIC. A number of investors have mentioned that the email link posted no longer exists..  How convenient... What a bunch of incompetent unprofessional idiots...


----------



## No Trust (8 July 2011)

*Withdrawal of Offer Document from Web Site*

It seems that Landsolve have *removed the offer document from their website*.. What’s going on behind the scenes... Have the *numerous complaints to ASIC *about this scam finally had their effect... For the Australian public's sake I sure hope so... looks like interesting times ahead especially if *Equititrust defaults further *and cannot repay NAB next month… 

Looks like this effort to *scam the Australian Public *has also failed…


----------



## kostag (10 July 2011)

*NOTRUST, LANDDISSOLVE.... now TRUSTMUTUAL.....*

http://www.trustmutual.com.au/

whole communities are now the target!!!!


----------



## No Trust (11 July 2011)

*Communities ????*

Trust Mutual will never get off the ground. The Equititrust disaster and loans to "King Con" will see to that. This is just diversionary tactics to try and keep the spotlight off the Equititrust Train Wreck...


----------



## No Trust (12 July 2011)

*Piper Alderman Update 11 July 2011*

*Piper Alderman Update 11 July 2011
*

*Equititrust Limited Class Action*

Update - Monday, 11th July 2011

Piper Alderman continues to investigate the merits of a unit holder class action against Equititrust Limited, the responsible entity of *embattled mortgage fund Equititrust Income Fund*, for *breaches of the Corporations Act*.

Following a unit holders' meeting held on 20 April 2011, there have been a number of *reports in the media *relating to *Equititrust Limited's financial position*, that have lead to *significant scrutiny *of its management of the Equititrust Income Fund. Despite *investigations undertaken by ASIC*, Equititrust Limited has *failed to adequately resolve the issues **identified* or address the concerns of individual unit holders.

The recent resignations of Mark McIvor, the driving force behind Equititrust Limited, and David Kennedy, the former CEO, *have further heightened the concerns of investors*.

If you are interested in joining the potential class action, please e-mail dholland@piperalderman.com.au.

http://www.piperalderman.com.au/firm/equititrust-limited-class-action


----------



## kostag (13 July 2011)

*LANDDISSOLVE: Mark 'Madoff' McIvor...*

are they still trying to flog that Landsolve fund? and the TRUSTMUTUAL fund -  helping communities -  whatever that means.


----------



## No Trust (15 July 2011)

*ASIC - May Have Intervened*

Well it seems that the *IM* has suddenly gone missing from their website so it looks like *ASIC may have intervened*. 

Seriously what these guys were trying to do is an *insult to every Australian*... Good work *Colin Kruger *and *Scott Rochfort *- *Sydney Morning Herald* you have saved a lot of innocent Australians from these *White Shoed Gold Coast Scammers...  
*


----------



## kostag (17 July 2011)

*Re: Landsolve Partners: the name "McIVOR" should resonate like the name "MADOFF" doe*

I am pressing to have lawyers look at what loan assets from EIF have moved across to the LANDSOLVE fund.


----------



## No Trust (21 July 2011)

The Landsolve Capital raising *seems to be dead*. Kostag brings up an interesting point on the Equititrust thread in outlining the *previous credentials *of Landsolve in regard to Equititrust investors... 


Why didn't they have the properties (they were administering) valued and *warn *investors of the impending losses which are now in the tens of millions... And now the same crew with the same management including the *delusional McIvor *want to use Landsolve to raise 200M... Not in this lifetime guys...

The Equititrust Investors you have *thrown on the scrapheap *and *Australian Media *won't ever let that happen.. Innocent retiree investors have had a gutful of your lies and deception...


----------



## kostag (26 July 2011)

*Re: Landsolve: any news or has their fund raising going dead?*

perhaps ASIC and others have finally stepped in???


----------



## No Trust (26 July 2011)

*Re: Landsolve Partners: the name "McIVOR" should resonate like the name "MADOFF" doe*



kostag said:


> I am pressing to have lawyers look at what loan assets from EIF have moved across to the LANDSOLVE fund.




One can only hope that good sense has prevailed and *ASIC has done its job in stopping this outrageous scam on the Australian Public*.  How can Equititrust, effectively a *failed mortgage fund*(_when you lose tens of millions of dollars of investors’ money.. you have failed_) be allowed to manage more funds when the *"King Con"* scandal has not yet been investigated and the fund is *teetering on the brink of collapse...  *


----------



## No Trust (26 July 2011)

*Equititrust / Landsolve is a joke*

Maybe McIvor and Co are in the studio making another *delusional constipated video *to add to their collection of *idiotic videos*. These *"I am in denial videos"* may be *therapeutic* but they do not bring back the *tens of millions of dollars squandered on "King Con" do they. 
*
*Equititrust / Landsolve = McIvor *have to come to terms with reality though and that reality is,... *there aint a dollar *coming their way *in this lifetime *from *anyone in Australia*. 

Who *in their right mind would invest any more money with them*... The banks are kicking and scratching to distance themselves in any way they can... Hats off to *Commonwealth Bank for pulling the pin when they did*, it seems they were given the actual facts in terms of asset values and *called all their loans in*, smartest thing they ever did. *I challenge Equititrust *to name* one bank / financier *that will support them in the future!!! 

*If the banks have all given up that says it all…​*


----------



## No Trust (30 July 2011)

*Investors lose in encounter with King Con
* 

*Colin Kruger
Sydney Morning Herald 
June 13, 2011
* 

Read this Article and then make up your own mind about Equititrust / Landsolve / McIvor 



http://www.smh.com.au/business/investors-lose-in-encounter-with-king-con-20110612-1fz9d.html


----------



## kostag (6 August 2011)

*LITIGATION a plenty*

Landsolves near fatal handling of key EIF loan assets such as CORYMBIA WOODS (King Con) and SOUTH AUSTRALIA RESORT -  are going to leave lots of opportunities for DISPUTE AND LITIGATION by not only BORROWERS but also INVESTORS and maybe even other STAKEHOLDERS suich as SECOND and THIRD MORTGAGEES....

This SAGA is a long long way from over............. and the EIF write down to under 50cents is almost assured.....


----------



## kostag (9 August 2011)

*TRUST MUTUAL -  got a cumminty that you wnat to see plundered?*

you know who to call -  TRUST MUTUAL....

Just ask Ian Maurice! if he can get up off the floor  from laughing!


----------



## kostag (18 August 2011)

*LANDSOLVE and TRUST MUTUAL .....  anyone heard anything from these mini-meees*

Equititrust fledglings? or still born?


----------



## No Trust (18 August 2011)

The Bastard Children of Equititrust conceived to plunder more money from innocent retiree investors will never see the light of day...


----------



## kostag (22 August 2011)

*I suspect that we haven't seen the end of LANDDISSOLVE as yet....*

there would be some plan to take over large land assets from EIF, once the NAB is gone......


----------



## No Trust (23 August 2011)

*Joint Defendant*

I would not be surprised to see Landsolve as a codefendant in future legal action. Landsolve and Equititrust / McIvor are inextricably linked and both are facing a multitude of legal claims... Investors are finally fighting back...


----------



## No Trust (26 August 2011)

*Equititrust = Landsolve*

If you want a reference for *McIvor / Landsolve *have a look at this performance... It's enough to get the cheque books out and start throwing money at them... 


Read the article below and weep... This is what you get when McIvor does some business with one of his mates (King Con) at the expense of innocent retiree investors who he was meant to protect... So now on top of the daily nightmare losses on property sales investors have to endure *0.44 *cents in the Dollar on an *80 Million Dollar loss*. To top it off *Equititrust is an unsecured creditor*... It's no bloody wonder that *McIvor is about to get his pants sued off him*. He better look at selling his other waterfront and beachfront mansions to pay for this foray with his mate...

*INVESTORS WILL NEVER FORGIVE YOU FOR THIS


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/city-beat-little-or-nothing/story-e6freomx-1226121512000*


----------



## kostag (1 September 2011)

*Re: Joint Defendant: Landsolve*

1. Landsolve was held out to be a part of the Equititrust Group
2. You can bet that some securities were passed from EIF to Landsolve -  if this was done -  how could it be done without Trustee? independent non-conflicted approval?

Landsolve will be up to its neck in this fiasco..... what about RUST MUTUAL    

_Old King Midas McIvor_ -  a real property guru this one! when he touches GOLD (our money) he can miraclously  turn it into LEAD (50cents in the dollar).....





No Trust said:


> I would not be surprised to see Landsolve as a codefendant in future legal action. Landsolve and Equititrust / McIvor are inextricably linked and both are facing a multitude of legal claims... Investors are finally fighting back...


----------



## No Trust (1 September 2011)

*Captain McIvor*

Lead maybe *more valuable *than an investment in Equititrust by the time this imbroglio is finalised...  From the looks of recent *desperation sales *that *McIvor has been personally forced to make*, it looks like his *Midas / Lead *touch has been at work again. Look at his sale *in Southport*. If he can’t *get it right personally*, how the hell is he ever going to *get it right for investors... 
*
The article below pretty much sums it up... and this is the guy who *wants you to trust him with more innocent investors’ money *in *Landsolve*... *Delusional joke of the highest order...*

*CITY BEAT:
*Mitch Gaynor 
From:The Courier-MailAugust 27, 20111 2:00AM 



http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/city-beat-sally-spending-up/story-e6freomx-1226123161672


All investors want to see is *McIvor’s ass hauled into court  *as part of the *class action by Piper Alderman*… Investors are counting the days to have him put into a witness box to try and explain his *loans to “King Con”* and how millions of dollars of fees *were syphoned off from the fund to Equititrust in circumstances where they should not have been…
*

*Class action expected within weeks*
Colin Kruger
Sydney Morning Herald
August 08, 2011



http://m.smh.com.au/business/class-action-expected-within-weeks-20110807-1ihhc.html


----------



## No Trust (26 October 2011)

*Landsolve was a Bad Joke*

Landsolve was a bad diversionary joke on Equititrust investors... 

After the Federal Police and ASIC raids on Equititrust and McIvor it seems that Landsolve will also prove to be a failure of epic proportions...

No new videos from McIvor lately.... Whats up...


----------



## No Trust (8 November 2011)

Landsolve has been incredibly quiet lately. Does it have anything to do with the fact that Equititrust is now well and truly at the mercy of its bankers...


----------



## No Trust (8 November 2011)

*Westpac Bank Loans*

Undisclosed bank Loans... makes LANDSOLVE look like a diversionary tactic on behalf of McIvor. LANDSOLVE was meant to piggyback Equititrust and use its FSL. That License looks gone now...


http://www.smh.com.au/business/west...equititrust-20111106-1n1z4.html#ixzz1cw1QDcJr


----------



## No Trust (22 November 2011)

*ASIC moves to install receiver at Equititrust*

ASIC moves to install receiver at Equititrust 
Colin Kruger
Sydney Morning Herald
November 22 



Burnt ... the sun is going down on the Equititrust empire with the impending closure of its flagship fund. Photo: Glenn Hunt


THE Australian Securities and Investments Commission is expected to appoint an independent receiver to Equititrust's flagship fund this morning in an attempt to stave off further losses by investors who entrusted more than $200 million with the Gold Coast mortgage fund operator.

 The company's board applied to the Supreme Court of Queensland yesterday morning to have the Equititrust Income Fund wind up the fund.

 Equititrust's directors were granted their wish when the court agreed to close the troubled fund but ASIC intervened to organise the appointment today of David Whyte as independent receiver.


http://www.smh.com.au/business/asic-...#ixzz1eMV9rYnb


----------



## kostag (25 November 2011)

*LANDSOLVE  TRUST MUTUAL  GUARDIAN CAPITAL all dillusional brands of Mad Madoff McIvor*

take a look at www.equititrust.com.au   or serached 'equititrust' on this web site before contemplating any business with any of these outfits

If in any doubt,  call the regulator ASIC.


----------



## No Trust (28 November 2011)

*Court Appointed Receiver*

ASIC has appointed receivers to *Equititrust via action in the Supreme Court*. Landsolve was a division of Equititrust *which failed miserably *in protecting asset values.

As Kostag points out above the court has made Equititrust publish the affidavits and orders on its website. The most compelling Affidavit is of *Paul Vincent on the 18th of November* where a letter from Piper Alderman Lawyers was exhibited outlining its 100M plus claim against Equititrust and its directors.

Compelling reading below:

http://www.equititrust.com.au/Pdfs/Notifications/20111118/Affidavit_Paul_Vincent_sworn_18112011.pdf


----------



## No Trust (1 December 2011)

*Any Activity Anywhere*

Is Landsolve attempting to do any business anywhere at the moment that anyone is aware of ?


----------



## No Trust (1 December 2011)

:-(Did landsolve have any other business interests outside of managing impaired loans for Equititrust...


----------



## No Trust (2 January 2012)

*Receivers being Appointed Left Right and Centre*

With *receivers being appointed* to Equititrust's two income funds by ASIC, and receivers being appointed to *MM Holdings associated with Mark McIvor *by Westpac Bank it seems that there is *NO LAND TO SOLVE.*

If you go back to the start of this thread and the proposed 200M Capital Raising announced by McIvor you will see it was a *lot of hot air *and as predicted in this thread amounted to nothing... McIvor's announcements throughout 2011 amounted to *nothing* except further *misery and losses *to innocent retiree investors in the Equititrust Income Funds... The company as reported in the press was effectively at *war with itself *and had both funds taken away and receivers appointed via court action by *ASIC* and *former directors*...


----------



## No Trust (19 January 2012)

What has happened to *Landsolve*... Has it now become *LandDisolve*...

With receivers being appointed left right and centre it just may be the case...


----------



## No Trust (11 February 2012)

*Landsolve was a joke and waste of investors money*

Click on the link below to see how Landsolve actually solved nothing. With $167M in write downs to June 30 2011 and more losses to come it is clear that Landsolve was a smoke screen to hide impairments on highly toxic assets and whilst this was going on Equititrust rewarded investors by siphoning off management fees in the millions of dollars. This is now a National Scandal of epic proportions with innocent retiree investors thrown on the scrap heap by Equititrust.

http://www.indaily.com.au/ipad/?iid=59291#folio=001


----------



## No Trust (23 April 2012)

If McIvor thinks Landsolve will save him he's madder than we all thought...

Even after being paid, Ian Maurice found it hard to swallow in those delusional videos...
McIvor's constipated performance was classic, blah, blah, blah we have a guy in China rubbish... Before McIvor made Ian Maurice take it down from You Tube it was my most favourite link to send to ASIC and the Media. I'm sure they had a good laugh as well...

Who is this guy you have in China Marky come on tell us another tale for a laugh...


----------



## No Trust (23 April 2012)

To view discussions on Equititrust on this website:


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/equititrust.19877/

Don't be fooled by Landsolve its a scam by the same group from Equititrust now in Liquidation due to insolvency...


----------



## No Trust (4 May 2012)

Boy oh boy Marky has got himself into some serious trouble... What do the coming days and weeks hold in store for him... Not even a smoking ceremony will get him out of this mess...


May he live in "interesting times"

Goodbye Mark.............................................. .............


----------

